# Une Appli PC sur iPhone



## JCMdu18 (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
je suis novice en dev Iphone. j'ai développé une appli Iphone sur PC avec NorthWin donc avec le respect de l'architecture iPhone, Est-il possible (et comment faire) pour la déposer sur sur Istore ?
J'ai réglé ma cotisation développeur Apple
Les Icones sont compilées en fichier IPA avec Sentenza
Mon appli sera hébergée sur mon serveur est-ce possible ?
Comment cela fonctionne ?
Merci pour vos réponses
JCM


----------



## Nyx0uf (8 Octobre 2010)

C'est pas banal des icônes compilées en fichier IPA.

Ton appli hebergée sur ton serveur, t'as pas du tout comprendre à l'appstore toi...


----------



## JCMdu18 (12 Octobre 2010)

Peux-tu m'expliquer comment cela fonctionne


----------

